# My New 2011 TREK 2.1



## caraballo70 (May 17, 2011)

Just picked it up on Saturday. Everything is Stock.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777504928/" title="Untitled by caraballo70, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3438/5777504928_7d7376a743.jpg" width="500" height="299" alt=""></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5776964493/" title="Untitled by caraballo70, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2762/5776964493_c5868981f7.jpg" width="299" height="500" alt=""></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777504266/" title="Untitled by caraballo70, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5309/5777504266_552e5c5a84.jpg" width="500" height="299" alt=""></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777503482/" title="Untitled by caraballo70, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5104/5777503482_b63ab40609.jpg" width="500" height="299" alt=""></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5776963061/" title="Untitled by caraballo70, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3168/5776963061_3a31496e21.jpg" width="500" height="299" alt=""></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5777502828/" title="Untitled by caraballo70, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2448/5777502828_b834abeb89.jpg" width="500" height="299" alt=""></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5776962307/" title="Untitled by caraballo70, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5105/5776962307_a85781f01e.jpg" width="500" height="299" alt=""></a>


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

Great bike. I bought one in January and it has been spectacular. Hope your experience is similarly positive.

My one suggestion is to swap those tires out immediately. I am not one who needs to modify everything immediately, but I cut a tire on a piece of glass and was amazed at the difference that I noticed by replacing the Bontrager tires with a set of Continentals. 

Whether you do that or not, you have a great bike. Enjoy it.


----------



## caraballo70 (May 17, 2011)

BlueWheels said:


> Great bike. I bought one in January and it has been spectacular. Hope your experience is similarly positive.
> 
> My one suggestion is to swap those tires out immediately. I am not one who needs to modify everything immediately, but I cut a tire on a piece of glass and was amazed at the difference that I noticed by replacing the Bontrager tires with a set of Continentals.
> 
> Whether you do that or not, you have a great bike. Enjoy it.


Funny you should mention that. Got a flat tire on Day 2 :mad2:


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats - enjoy!


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice bikeikle. 
I like that color scheme. 
Be wary though. People will expect you to be fast


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

That is a beautiful bike. Just want to let you know that I'm riding a 2004 Trek 2100 and although I would like to upgrade, the machine has taken a pounding and never faulters...I love the color scheme of your bike....Pedals, shoes and bottle cages are awesome as well. Good luck with it....


----------



## ischgl99 (May 22, 2011)

BlueWheels said:


> Great bike. I bought one in January and it has been spectacular. Hope your experience is similarly positive.
> 
> My one suggestion is to swap those tires out immediately. I am not one who needs to modify everything immediately, but I cut a tire on a piece of glass and was amazed at the difference that I noticed by replacing the Bontrager tires with a set of Continentals.
> 
> Whether you do that or not, you have a great bike. Enjoy it.


What Contis' did you get? 

@Caraballo70
I just got a 2.1 a few weeks ago, the silver and blue version, and am having a great time with it. I put a computer on it and was surprised at how fast I am able to go down the hills, I was going faster then I thought I could. Enjoy your bike!


----------



## caraballo70 (May 17, 2011)

fivekabob said:


> That is a beautiful bike. Just want to let you know that I'm riding a 2004 Trek 2100 and although I would like to upgrade, the machine has taken a pounding and never faulters...I love the color scheme of your bike....Pedals, shoes and bottle cages are awesome as well. Good luck with it....


Thanks!


----------



## caraballo70 (May 17, 2011)

ischgl99 said:


> What Contis' did you get?
> 
> @Caraballo70
> I just got a 2.1 a few weeks ago, the silver and blue version, and am having a great time with it. I put a computer on it and was surprised at how fast I am able to go down the hills, I was going faster then I thought I could. Enjoy your bike!


Im interested in what kind of tires he got as well!


----------



## troda (Jun 9, 2011)

I picked mine up today. Also a Blue and Platium. 10 mile ride or so. Few issues,goin back t LBS for final fit etc.Nice so far


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow your pictures look better than the Trek website! Tough decision.... 2.1 is in my mix too......


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Continental 4000s. Amazing tire. Also look at the gatorskin if you ride on roads that have a lot of debris.


----------



## haze748 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm thinking about making this my first road bike, I've had a couple Trek MTBs, current is the 6000. Sounds like the 2.1 will be a great choice.


----------

